# Tivo Edge and connecting with Mini's



## gary1950 (Mar 14, 2021)

I spent most of today on the phone with TIVO and looking through the forums. I just swapped out a Bolt for a new Edge........ I can't begin to tell you the problems I had with my provider " SPectrum" in Louisville...... it's almost like they've never heard of a cable card. Any once I spent 2 days with them and getting the Edge to work spent the next 4 hours with Tivo trying to get my 2 minis to work. 
I found this and believe it or not " I didn think it would work" but it did, this is for anyone in the future
For future reference for anyone in this community having similar issues here is what worked:

Unplug Mini On main TIVO - Menu - settings - remote, cable card and devices- NETWORK REMOTE CONTROL (turn on) (ugh, that simple) I think this is what did it.

Menu - Settings- Network Settings - get IP address this is probably not needed

Menu - Settings - network Settings - Tivo Service Connection ( perform this twice) I did it twice

Plug in Mini

Menu - Settings - Network Settings - get IP address this is probably not needed

Menu - Settings - network Settings - Tivo Service Connection ( perform this twice)
voila it worked, I spent a lot of time searching and not sure where I got this, could have been here but just for future reference


----------

